# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 6/01/2018

## Kris

Keep your wits about you, not every dog is the same. The ones that have slits for eyes, their fur matted with mud and thorns...those are the ones you have to avoid. They are not like us. There is something different running through their veins, a poison of sorts. Something that makes them crave the taste of their kin, of us. 

Will you avoid those taken over by this virus or are you brave enough to take them on? Join the fight in You're Not Dreaming!

You're Not Dreaming

----------

